# Walleye seasonal patterns



## mac_in_mt (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm new to walleye fishing and am a creature of habit. I tend to return to areas I've caught walleyes previously however I always hear advice such as the eyes move to deeper water this time of year. Given that I fish reservoirs quite frequently I am looking for a generic table of where walleyes tend to be during different times of the year (shallow water in spring, deep water in summer, etc). I'm sure there is an article available somewhere but my searches haven't really found much. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Spring and fall...typically shallow. In the deep summer and mid-winter, usually deeper.

This time of year, we're still finding fish shallow during feeding times (early and late).


----------



## mKosel (Apr 20, 2012)

the thing with walleye fishing is that you can not be a creature of habbit. walleye cover a lot of distance and are always moving. also you cannot have a favorite lure, you cannot use the same lure all the time and expect results. the trick is not to go to your favorite honey hole and hope that you produce. but to move around and find the fish.

good luck!
Koze


----------

